
Simple utilities for manipulating HTML and XML files - JNRowe
https://www.w3.org/Tools/HTML-XML-utils/README
======
JNRowe
As noted in that README, the source is available at the clickable
[https://www.w3.org/Tools/HTML-XML-utils/](https://www.w3.org/Tools/HTML-XML-
utils/) . I didn't link to that for main submission as the description is
_far_ below the fold on that page :/

